# HGH Natural Suppression



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ive been reading all sorts of bits on here re HGH but just had a question relating to running HGH for 6-12 months then coming off it

I believe that putting synthetic HGH in your body will shut down your natural production. But once a cycle finishes, is it difficult to recover and bring natural production back up??

My thought is, if your going to shut down a machine for 12 months the one day want to fire it back up again, how do you knw it will work??


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

afaik it restarts immediately.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

does it? it is guaranteed just to kick back in??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

like any other natural output it will restart but takes time just as Test production does after a cycle.....using peptides like GHRP and GRF help considerably as they release natural GH not synthetic GH


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

I stand corrected


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

A normal dose of gh, say less than 4iu /day isn't going to do much in the way of supression though. The peak serum levels after jabbing gh happen very quikley and are very short lived. Most of the day you are still doing it naturally. I wouldn't worry too much with gh, and if you are then do eod shots or have every week end off.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

suppression will always occur when you replace a natty output with a synthetic one as the body will detect it and lower or stop natty production the extent of suppression or shutdown we can only guess


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Paul

are you aware of any circumstances from long term usage where persons have struggled to recover??

I presume that it isnt as much as a worry as using synthetic test and natty test recovery though??


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> Paul
> 
> are you aware of any circumstances from long term usage where persons have struggled to recover??
> 
> I presume that it isnt as much as a worry as using synthetic test and natty test recovery though??


I presume the same....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i know when i stopped using GH for 3months earlier this year abruptly i gained a fair amount of fat and did not feel the same as i do on GH.....i would not presume anything i would definitely ask why it would be different for the GH than Test?

the HPTA is suppressed because the body detects synthetic test in the body all i can assume is that this would be the same for GH......i do believe the using GHRP's and GRF will elevate this problem some what as they promote natty GH....


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

The notion of GH production suppression due to exogenous administration is something I'm not too sure about.

That is, while the HPTA / natural T production operates on the basis of a negative feedback loop, I'm not aware of a similar system for GH which would cause suppression of natural production.

It's my understanding (and stand to be corrected if misinformed) that GH production is literally hard-wired to correspond with each individual's age - that the body is genetically predisposed to producing "x amount" at various periods throughout the lifespan, decreasing with age. As such, there is no need for a negative feedback loop.

This possibly goes some way to explaining why conditions related to too much GH exist - presumably otherwise production would shut down (although this could also be due to a faulty regulating system). This notion is supported by the relatively short active life of GH - there simply isn't enough time to identify excess exogenous GH.

That said, any type of negative feedback loop would almost certainly require the hypothalamus (signaling the pituitary to decrease production) to be the point of origin.

EDIT - I now know this to be incorrect. See the last post on the following link -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/50614-hardcoregrowth-somatropin-3.html


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> The notion of GH production suppression due to exogenous administration is something I'm not too sure about.
> 
> That is, while the HPTA / natural T production operates on the basis of a negative feedback loop, I'm not aware of a similar system for GH which would cause suppression of natural production.
> 
> ...


Agree - there is no feedback loop that controls growth hormone levels


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

the pituitary is a funny thing..it can read levels second by second so its gunna know about it when you dump 4iu gh in there..plus the igf1 efects on the muscles and in the blodd is also gonna effect the feedback...just gotta hope it all comes back online!!!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> The notion of GH production suppression due to exogenous administration is something I'm not too sure about.
> 
> That is, while the HPTA / natural T production operates on the basis of a negative feedback loop, I'm not aware of a similar system for GH which would cause suppression of natural production.
> 
> ...


Very intresting stuff StoneCold! reps!


----------

